# Nicholas Byfield on particular redemption and justification



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 21, 2020)

_Q_. Who receive the benefit of this Redemption wrought by Christ?

_A_. Only the Church, which is a company of men in every age that are God’s Elect, gathered by the power of Christ, & separated from the World, unto the sincere profession of true Religion. …

_Quest_. What are the principal benefits we receive by Christ in this life?

_Ans_. Our Justification, and our Sanctification. …

_Quest_. What is our Justification?

_Ans_. It is the imputing of the active, and passive obedience of Christ unto us, whereby all our sins are forgiven, and we are made just before God. …

For more, see Nicholas Byfield on particular redemption and justification.


----------

